# Home visit needed in Bolingbrook, IL 60440



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Helping Shepherds of Every Color needs a home visit done in Bolingbrook, IL.

Bolingbrook

State: IL

Zip: 60440


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Dawn -

Have you found anyone to do the home visit yet?

I'm PM'ing you with some info -

Pat


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Dawn - Bolingbrook is about 2 hours from me, so if you do not get anyone closer, please let me know and I will see if there's something I can do.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks to both of you. Cindy if I need you I will let you know. Working on another angle right now.


----------

